# "Showy G-Scale" Makes Apperance at Western Heritage Division Train Show & Swap Meet in Omaha



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

*"Showy G-Scale" Makes Apperance at Western Heritage Division Train Show & Swap Meet in Omaha*

Post and photos were removed by author.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "Showy G-Scale" Makes Apperance at Western Heritage Division Train Show & Swap Meet in Omaha*


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "Showy G-Scale" Makes Apperance at Western Heritage Division Train Show & Swap Meet in Omaha*

When I know I'm going to post photos I preset the camera so i don't have to resize later. I did not bring my camera today. I spent $14 total.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

*RE: "Showy G-Scale" Makes Apperance at Western Heritage Division Train Show & Swap Meet in Omaha*

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 04/26/2009 1:39 PM
Ed - don't you think 3+ megabytes for each 600x399 image is a tad ridiculous? All you're gaining is download time and bandwidth, while gaining nothing in image quality. Can you resize and compress things before posting them please? 21 megabytes for seven photos... that's 3 times as large as a good sized video clip. 

Thanks.

Dwight, FYI, I loaded the photos as I was instructed to by the MLS instructions I was given using the MLS image loader and keeping the width/height within what I thought was the limits. I didn't realize that the MLS site didn't resize the photos and I didn't realize they were so large in size. So, despite your snotty note, I didn't do this on purpose and I didn't mean to be a "tad ridiculous." Frankly, I find yourr tone and snide comments are unwarranted and unjustified, and certainly not appropriate coming from a moderator. So, please feel free to remove them and close this post. I've had it with this crap and this forum. Don't worry, I won't be posting any more photos or renewing my membership when it expires. 

Ed


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: "Showy G-Scale" Makes Apperance at Western Heritage Division Train Show & Swap Meet in Omaha*

WOW!!!

Ed is NOT he kind of guy to get upset!

I as club president have a code of ethics to follow when I want to tell someone what I REALLY want to say..instead I pick and choose my words carfully..as should the moderators! I have been pissed off enough only once to say what I really was thinking..that was beteewn me and one other club member...by ourselves. 

I do not know Dwight..maybe he was joking..not sure, if this was joking, unless you know someone well...joking like this maybe should be left out of the thread.

If it wasn't joking...Maybe Shad needs to, before he crowns someone a "moderator" maybe they shouild be given a course in proper conduct, as they are the ones that "police" this site...this was not a good example! He could have been contacted off line!

Ed was just starting to come out and "play", and now this happens! I hope this is not what is going to happen to other people that make simple mistakes, especially nebies!

If they are chased away like Ed was, what do you think is going to happen!??? This site is NOT just for the "old" members but for any person thirsting for info either just getting into the hobby or having a question..we all need to be tolerant, and patient, above all the people that police this site! 

Everyone knows that this site usess software that is, well lets just say you should be able to post pics from your own computer..but can't..even after the upgrade!

This is a sad day indeed! 

Bubba


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "Showy G-Scale" Makes Apperance at Western Heritage Division Train Show & Swap Meet in Omaha*

Ed - please accept my sincere apology. It was not my intention to be snotty at all, and it sure didn't seem that way to me when I wrote it. Rather, I was intending to be on the light-hearted side. I usually also insert a smiley to clarify, and it seems here I neglected to do so. Don't ask me why - again it was unintentional. At any rate, I guess I screwed up - please forgive me.
The purpose of limiting physical image resolution size is twofold. The first is to try and ensure that it fits on people's screens and doesn't cause the need for side-to-side scrolling to view posts on that page. The second is an attempt to limit file size. A 640 x 480 image generally comes in at 45-150kb depending upon the amount of compression used. Anything over that really does little to improve the quality of the image seen on the computer screen - at best it perhaps allows reading of the small capacity numbers on rolling stock. 


This is what I was trying to say, and perhaps what I should have said, but writing it, it sounds more snotty to me than what I originally wrote, and again that isn't my intention here. Sometimes it's hard to get things across via the written word - there are no facial expressions or vocal inflections or all the other things we rely on in face-to-face conversations to infer intent. While it's easy to impart facts, it's much harder to impart the spirit in which something is written.









Apparently I did a very poor job of the latter here, and once again, I sincerely and publicly apologize to you and to anyone else who may have misinterpreted my post.


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

*RE: "Showy G-Scale" Makes Apperance at Western Heritage Division Train Show & Swap Meet in Omaha*

I'd definately accept that apology Dwight, it takes a big man to admit he was wrong. Being humble is a great character trait, as is forgiveness. 

-Will


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "Showy G-Scale" Makes Apperance at Western Heritage Division Train Show & Swap Meet in Omaha*

Not to get into the middle.
and not quoting.
This was the last straw for Ed.
and I have had others e-mail me about the "attitudes" that come across in print. the "know-it-alls" who have to answer everyones Qs.
The proving whos right stuff.
and I think folks who work on computers daily do get tired of them.
as for me, I get num and I'm on happy piles.
As Shad has said, its the people who make the site,, and sometimes brake it.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "Showy G-Scale" Makes Apperance at Western Heritage Division Train Show & Swap Meet in Omaha*

This was the last straw for Ed.
I'm damned sorry to hear that Marty. I emailed Ed to apologize and included a copy of my post above. He replied that he accepted it. I don't know what else I can do to make things right. Hopefully he'll reconsider at a later date when the dust has settled. 

Not the first time I've made a mistake and, unfortunately, it undoubtedly won't be the last.







Apologies all around.


----------

